# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Propuestas de Palta Hass Exportable (Campaña 2012)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Aprovecho esta oportunidad para pasarles las propuestas que tengo para abastecer de palta hass a las empresas exportadoras interesadas:  
1) Para esta semana, hay 40 TN en Chimbote con certificación SENASA. El productor cosecha y el exportador lleva sus jabas y se encarga del transporte. Paltas de 160 g a más y falta definir forma de pago:  *S/. 4.30 x kilo (Se debe cerrar lo antes posible)*  
2) Para el 15 de abril, salen las primeras 20 TN de un total de 80 TN, en Huarmey, con certificación de SENASA. El comprador cosecha, pone las jabas y se encarga del transporte. Paltas de 160 g a más. Se requiere adelanto de 20% para las 80 TN:  *S/.4.30 x kilo *  
3) Para el Martes 17 de Abril, comienza la cosecha de un campo en San Luis de Cañete,  terminando el Jueves 19.  
Volumen al barrer: 37,000 a 42,000 kilos Volumen de producto exportable (de 180g a más): 35,000 a 40,000 kilos 
Grado de aceites: 8.5 a 9%
Certificaciones: GlobalGAP y USGAP 
El productor pone a la gente encargada de la cosecha, pero a cuenta del comprador. El comprador pone las jabas y se encarga del transporte.  *USD$ 1.75 por kilo al barrer puesto en chacra. *  
4) Por último, tengo una propuesta de palta exportable con certificacion SENASA en Huacho y Huaral, calibres 18 a 20, materia grasa 10%, puesta en planta (antes de faja, con una merma del 5%):  *S/. 5.00 x kilo*  
Me falta confirmar volúmenes disponibles al día de hoy de esta última propuesta, pero las anteriores estan listas para cerrar con los interesados. Si alguna propuesta les interesa, por favor denme una llamada al 995805066 para entregarles o conseguirles la informacion que haga falta para que tomen una decision, en caso falte informacion importante para ustedes. 
Finalmente, sigo buscando mas productores, propuestas FOB, y mucho descarte de palta hass para hacer IQF, pulpa y guacamole, ya que tengo empresas interesadas también en los descartes que pueda conseguir. 
Cualquier duda o novedad me llaman por favor para coordinar vía telefónica, porque no hay mucho tiempo para cerrar con estos campos. 
Saludos 
PD: En este tema iré publicando todas las propuesta de palta hass que consiga a lo largo de la campaña 2012, así que pronto estaré publicando nuevas ofertas para los interesados.Temas similares: Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Artículo: La exportación de uva de mesa peruana creció 20% en campaña 2011-2012 Artículo: Exportaciones de palta hass llegarán a 90 mil TN en 2012 Artículo: Producción de mangos descendería a 180 mil toneladas en campaña 2011 - 2012 Artículo: Perú lanzó en París campaña promocional de palta Hass peruana para el mercado de Europa

----------


## alver

*Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero* AgroFórum.pe (Administrador) 
Estimado Bruno 
Agradeceré indicarme el precio final para estas ventas y estoy interesado en comprar grandes volúmenes de palta hass de exportación asi como tambien descarte de palta hass. 
Agradeciendo por su pronta atención. 
Atentamente, 
Alberto Vergara
Nextel 418*3548
RPC 965397188

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero* AgroFórum.pe (Administrador) 
> Estimado Bruno 
> Agradeceré indicarme el precio final para estas ventas y estoy interesado en comprar grandes volúmenes de palta hass de exportación asi como tambien descarte de palta hass. 
> Agradeciendo por su pronta atención. 
> Atentamente, 
> Alberto Vergara
> Nextel 418*3548
> RPC 965397188

 Estimado Alberto; disculpa la demora en responderte. 
Te comento rápidamente que visité dos campos en Moro y Casma con palta hass de exportación para Europa, con volúmenes aproximados de 40TN y 80 TN se fruta exportable, respectivamente (paltas de 160g a más). 
El precio de ambas es de S/.4.30, pero la de Moro es con cosecha incluida, y la de Casma es por la fruta en campo, es decir que ustedes tendrían que cosechar y poner las jabas. 
Tengo fotos y muestras para enseñártelas si es que estás ubicado en Lima, porque hoy no tengo mi cámara acá y no puedo subirlas para mostrártelas ahora, pero he pesado las distintas muestras que traje y tengo paltas de 180g, 210g, y 260 g, que es lo que más vendría a haber en estos dos campos. 
Fíjate si alguna propuesta te interesa, porque tengo que cerrar esto cuanto antes, ya que se podría empezar a cosechar este fin de semana. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les paso la información actualizada de las propuestas de palta hass que cuento en este momento:  *1) Campos en Moro:* Esta posibilidad consiste en recolectar fruta de varios campos que se encuentran cercanos unos de otros. En este momento tienen 6 TN de fruta exportable CAT II (160 a 180g aprox) cosechadas y 4 TN de descarte. La semana que viene van a tener 10 TN de exportable, y la próxima 15 ó 20, ya que cosechan los campos más grandes (les confirmaré los calibres para esas ocasiones). El precio por la CAT II no lo he negociado aún, así que si hay interesados en ese pequeño volumen, me avisan para confirmarles la oferta. 
La fruta exportable CAT I -que saldría las semanas siguientes- la podemos ofrecer a S/.4.30, cosechada y puesta en campo. El problema aquí está en el tema de las jabas, ya que el camión debe llegar con anticipación e ir de campo en campo recogiendo la fruta, a menos que prefieran hacer simplemente un traspaso de la fruta a sus propias jabas. De estos campos, es probable que se consiga más fruta exportable CAT II, y mucho descarte, pues ya han hecho un par de cosechas y la fruta que queda está aún pequeña, pero de todos modos voy reconfirmar toda esta información.  *2) Campo en Casma:* Esta posibilidad es de un solo campo que está mejor manejado y que cuenta con mejores volúmenes de fruta exportable CAT I (de 180g a más), ya que tiene para ofrecer aprox. 80 TN, que probablemente salgan en tandas de 20 TN, a partir de este 15 ó 20 de abril. Esta opción está también a S/.4.30, pero no incluye la cosecha, pues el productor quiere evitar al máximo la merma de exportación y dejarle el trabajo de selección al personal del comprador. Esta opción requiere de un adelanto para cerrar toda su producción con un solo cliente. 
Lamentablemente, ninguna de las dos opciones anteriores tienen la información de materia seca, así que debo coordinar con los interesados la manera en que podríamos solucionar este inconveniente, pues tengo muestras a la mano para hacer los análisis respectivos 
El precio incluye una comisión de S/0.10  x kilo (que se reparte en dos personas), además de considerar el 2% del adelanto del Impuesta a la Renta que tendría que pagar mi empresa, en caso necesiten factura; porque ninguno de los dos productores tiene RUC. Además, aclararles que ambas opciones serían para Europa.  *3) Campo en Cañete:* Esta posibilidad empieza a cosechar el Martes 17 de Abril y termina el Jueves 19, por lo que a continuación les detallo los datos enviados por el productor: 
Ubicación del campo: San Luis de Cañete 
Volumen al barrer: 37,000 a 42,000 kilos
Volumen de producto exportable (de 180g a más): 35,000 a 40,000 kilos
Grado de aceites: 8.5 a 9%
Certificaciones: GlobalGAP y USGAP
Precio al barrer: USD$ 1.70 por kilo puesto en chacra
¿Quién cosecha?: Yo pongo la gente por cuenta del comprador
¿Quién pone las jabas? El comprador 
Esta opción la estoy pasando tal cual, pues considero que no es del todo competitiva, así que trataría de negociarle al productor una comisión de S/.0.05, e incluso de S/.0.025 x kilo, para ver si logro cerrar con alguno de ustedes. Sobre esta posibilidad, ya tengo un interesado que ofrece ese precio, pero por la fruta cosechada puesta en chacra, así que espero sus contrapropuestas para ver si puedo negociar con el productor y cerrar con él para alguno de los interesados que se contacten conmigo.   *4) CAT II:* 20 TN de calibre chico de 120 a 160 grms (120-140 30% / 141-160 70%). Precio al barrer puesto en planta procesadora de Huaral: S/.3.45 x Kg. El precio lo paso tal cual, pues me indican que es negociable, aunque parte de esa negociación sería para cubrir mi comisión; y faltaría ver si puedo negociar algo en favor de ustedes también. 
- Y  18TN (30% 120-150g - 70% 150 a más) Aquí si habrá fruta de mayor calibre como 180gr ó 200 gr, pero no puedo asegurar en qué porcentaje. Precio al barrer en planta procesadora de Huaral S/.4.25 x Kg   
Les recuerdo que tengo la posibilidad de colocar descartes de exportación, para que lo tengan en cuenta y saquen sus cuentas con las propuesta de campo. 
Les dejo unas fotos de los campos y de la fruta en árbol. Además, les cuento que tengo en mi poder muestras que pesaron 260g, 210g, 180g, que son del campo de Casma; y tengo también muestras con defectos para que puedan ver lo que hay actualmente en dichos campos, y así poder definir bien el producto que aceptarían en caso de aceptar dicha propuesta. La foto de palta con mancha amarilla es para mostrarles los defectos que se encuentran (color amarillo, deformaciones, manchas y cicatrices). 
Finalmente decirles que seguimos buscando y conversando con productores para ver si puedo ofrecerles nuevas alternativas, así que les informaré a la brevedad y trataré de ser los más específico posible, pero ello también depende de la información que me pasen los productores. 
Para las empresas interesadas en las propuestas que consiga, me es útil saber los volúmenes mínimos requeridos para recoger fruta del campo, calibres exigidos (para CAT I, CAT II o descarte), propuestas de precios aceptables para ustedes y forma de trabajo. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

También tengo para ofrecer 2,700 kilos descarte listos para recoger el día sábado 14/04  en Huaral a S/1.90 . 
Me escriben o me llaman si hay interesados. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Compartimos con ustedes las propuesta de palta hass que manejamos en este momento...  *1) Campos en Moro:* Esta posibilidad consiste en recolectar fruta de varios campos que se encuentran cercanos unos de otros. La fruta exportable CAT I la podemos ofrecer a S/.4.30, cosechada y puesta en campo (cosecha dirigida por el comprador). Es importante que la empresa interesada envíe un encargado para evaluar la calidad, los calibres, y los volúmenes listos para cosechar; así como para coordinar con el encargado de la cosecha en campo, los tiempos y cantidad de jabas que se van a requerir para trasnportar la fruta a la planta de empaque. La fruta CAT II y el descarte son precio a tratar. No tiene certificación de SENASA.  *2) Campo en Casma:* Esta posibilidad es de un solo campo que bien manejado y que cuenta con mejores volúmenes de fruta exportable CAT I, aproximadamente 70 u 80 TN en total, que probablemente salgan en tandas de 20 TN, a partir del 20 de abril. Esta opción está también a S/.4.30 (CAT I), y es importante que la empresa interesada envíe un encargado para evaluar la calidad, los calibres, y los volúmenes listos para cosechar. La fruta CAT II y el descarte son precio a tratar. No tiene certificación de SENASA, pero está iniciando trámites.  *3) Planta en Huaral:* 
- 16 TN CAT I y CATII (120g en adelante) a S/. 4.25 
- 5 TN de CAT II (120 a 160g) a S/.3.45
- Además, cuentan con 120 TN de Palta *FUERTE* CAT I (220g como mínimo) a S/.3.20, después de faja.   *4) Descarte:* Estamos trabajando todo el descarte con una misma empresa, pero en Mayo y Junio no van a poder recibir nuestra fruta, por lo que si hay otras empresas interesadas, estamos ofreciéndo dichos decartes de exportación a S/.1.90 puesto en planta de Huaral -como precio referencial-, pudiendo negociarse el precio si se trata de los descartes de los campos arriba mencionados.  
Contamos con algunas muestras en caso las necesiten para revisar calibres, materia seca y desperfectos en la fruta, ya que es importante que podamos definir lo más posible, lo que aceptarían o no aceptarían al momento de la compra/venta.

----------


## alver

*Estimado Bruno 
Las alternativas propuestas, sus precios estan algo elevados para la fecha, nosotros estamos comprando en Fundos a US$ 1.35 y el descarte estamos pagando como precio final a S/. 1.70 mas IGV por volúmen. 
Como indicas que a partir de mayo no tienes comprador para tu descarte de palta hass, cuenta con nuestra alternativa, nosotros llevamos desde 100 gr. en adelante. 
Esperando tener respuesta a nuestra propuesta, recibe un cordial saludo. 
Atentamente, 
Alberto Vergara
Nextel 48*3548
RPC 96539717188*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Estimado Bruno 
> Las alternativas propuestas, sus precios estan algo elevados para la fecha, nosotros estamos comprando en Fundos a US$ 1.35 y el descarte estamos pagando como precio final a S/. 1.70 mas IGV por volúmen. 
> Como indicas que a partir de mayo no tienes comprador para tu descarte de palta hass, cuenta con nuestra alternativa, nosotros llevamos desde 100 gr. en adelante. 
> Esperando tener respuesta a nuestra propuesta, recibe un cordial saludo. 
> Atentamente, 
> Alberto Vergara
> Nextel 48*3548
> RPC 96539717188*

 Estimado Alberto: 
Esta semana tengo definido cerrar estos campos con la mejor propuesta que nos hagan, sin embargo te comento que el precio de la palta sigue alto, pues la demanda segue alta también. Te cuento que la semana pasada un productor cerró al barrer a US$1.65, pero con certificación Global Gap y US Gap.  
Por otro lado, te cuento que estaba trabajando el descarte a S/.1.90 con una sola empresa, y ya no puedo seguir proveyendo por el momento, porque mi proveedor me ha subido el precio a S/.2.20 por la fuerte competencia por el descarte de exportación, así que como verás, el precio de la palta sigue alto por el momento, aunque se espera que pronto baje. 
Espero tu contrapuesta final para poder evaluarla y tomar una decisión al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Hemos decidido junto con los productores que vamos a empezar a cosecha este lunes 23 de abril, así que esperamos recibir sus propuestas para ver si cierro estos campos con alguno e los interesados, a más tardar para el sábado. Los campos ya tienen calibres CAT1 y CAT II listos para cosechar, y tenemos ya cerrado todo el descarte que se obtenga de esta venta. 
Repito las propuestas de los dos últimos campos que estoy negociando, ya que las demás opciones ya se cerraron: 
- Campos en Moro: S/.4.30 CAT I (Cosechado y puesto en campo). 10 TN
- Campo en Casma: S/.4.30 CAT I ( El comprador cosecha y puesto en campo) (20TN, de 60 u 80 en total). Este campo también se puede cerrar al barrrer a S/.3.70 
Los precios son negociables, pero estaremos cerrando con el mejor postor. 
Espero sus propuestas. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les paso las ofertas de palta hass disponibles para esta semana:  *1) Centro de Acopio en Huaral:* 
- *CAT I:* S/.4.10 (1 contenedor)
- *CAT II:* S/.3.50 (2 contenedores) / S/.3.60 (10 TN)
- *Descarte:* S/.2.10  *2) Campos en Moro y Caserío:* 
- *CAT I:* Aproximadamente 10 TN de CAT I: S/.3.90 (cosechado y puesto en campo)
- *CAT II:* Aproximadamente 3 TN de CAT II: S/.3.30 (cosechado y puesto en campo)
- *Descarte:* Aproximadamente 5 TN de descarte: S/.1.90 (cosechado y puesto en campo) 
Los interesados pueden comunicarse conmigo al 995805066 o al correo *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* para negociar precios y condiciones. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, comparto con ustedes las propuestas de palta hass que tengo para esta semana.   *1) Campos en Moro:* - 8,000 KG de CAT I  puesto en campo a: S/.3.70 x KG
- 10,000 KG de CAT II  puesto en campo a: S/.2.80  x KG
- 10,000 KG descarte   puesto en campo a: S/.1.75  x KG  *Forma de pago*: Al contado  (También pueden separar la fruta con un adelanto de 30% en nuestra cuenta bancaria).
Esta oferta está próxima a cerrarse, así que necesitaríamos una respuesta rápida para poder asegurar la mercadería. Sólo deben pasar a recoger el producto, pesarlo y lleváselo luego de haber cancelado.  *3) Centro de Acopio en Huaral: * 
 - 2 contenedores de CAT I puestos en Huaral antes de faja a: S/.4.10 x KG
- 2 contenedores de CAT II puestos en Huaral antes de faja a: S/.3.50 x KG
-  Descarte  a: S/.2.00 x KG (Se puede ofrecer entre 10 y 50 TN semanales) *
Forma de pago*: 50% de adelanto y 50% a la salida del camión. 
Los interesados pueden escribir a *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tengo palta hass CAT I en Cañete y Moro para ofrecer a las empresas agroexportadoras interesadas. El precio de la palta ya bajó y ahora puedo ofrecer el producto a S/.3.70 ó S/.3.80 x kilo. 
Luego de probar las muestras traídas desde moro y maduradas en mi casa, les puedo asegurar que la palta de estos campos está muy buena, y probablemente debe estar mejor hoy día por el grado de aceites, que para estas fechas debe estar por encima de 10%. 
En ambos campos se puede armar 1 contenedor de CAT I, así que tienen una buena opción tanto por el sur como por el norte del país, para que puedan elegir la opción que más les convenga. Lamentablemente aún no tengo la capacidad para exportar yo mismo, pero sin duda lo haría de tener el conocimiento y el dinero para exportar yo mismo la palta, porque materia prima y clientes tengo. 
Y como siempre, sigo buscando y ofreciendo descartes de palta hass, pues tengo a varias empresas interesadas y es lo que he venido comercializando hasta el momento, ya que no podido cerrar hasta ahora con la palta CAT I o CAT II -lamentablemente-. 
¡Apúrense que son buenas opciones de compra al día de hoy! :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Luego de haber estado metido viendo distintas posibilidades con la palta hass, estoy muy interesado en contactarme con los diversos productores que he conocido -así como con nuevos productores también- para apoyarlos con las coordinaciones para iniciar el proceso de certificación de campo de SENASA, que se requiere para que la fruta pueda ser exportada a EE.UU. 
Creo que es una buena oportunidad para que los pequeños y medianos agricultores de palta hass del Perú, puedan negociar mejores precios para su fruta, al contar con un requisito indispensable para poder entrar a EE.UU., donde espera un mercado potencial enorme para nuestras paltas. 
Los interesados pueden ponerse en contacto conmigo a través de mi correo personal bcilloniz@agroforum.pe, para iniciar los trámites con SENASA requeridos para certificar sus campos y que estén aptos para exportar al mercado de los EE.UU. 
La idea que tengo en mente es empezar desde ahora a trabajar la campaña del 2013, así que si hay interesados en empezar a ver este tema desde ahora para ir ganando tiempo, por favor comuníquense conmigo para iniciar los trámites y asistirlos para registrar todo el proceso de certificación, a través de AgroFórum... para que no quede ningún tipo de dudas sobre la autenticidad de las certificaciones. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Mariangelica

SOLICITO COTIZACION FOB  PARA 2 CONTENEDORES X SEMAN PAR ESPAÑA, CAJA DE 10KGS , 
PAGO  CARTA DE CREDITO 70% CONTRA BL , 30% AL ARRIBO
CALIBRES 12  AL 24 EN MARZO  Y HASTA 32 EN ABRIL
maria.gaot@gmail,com

----------

